# Convert multiple tracks/bin files into a single bin/cue file for playstation classic mini



## kublai (Mar 3, 2019)

Can someone please give me information on how to convert multiple tracks/bin files into a single bin/cue file to play back on the Playstation classic mini? Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 3, 2019)

kublai said:


> Can someone please give me information on how to convert multiple tracks/bin files into a single bin/cue file to play back on the Playstation classic mini? Thanks in advance.


I don't own a Playstation Classic but I think you should just be able to put them on one by one, as long as the game lets you save before switching discs.
Merging multidisc games isn't possible AFAIK, but there may be some way to have the system do the disc switching when needed.


----------



## matthi321 (Mar 3, 2019)

mount the cue file with deamon tool and then use imgburn


----------



## kublai (Mar 3, 2019)

Thanks all for replaying. i found a program called cdmage and I also realized you can add multiple bin files with the blemsyncui without converting the game to a single bin/cue.


----------

